# '10 CAAD9-1, 56cm.



## jack.campbell (Sep 23, 2008)

My girlfriend's calling it 'le requin'. I like it. Built it Thursday night and fitted my parts, did 115km Friday morning, did 135km in the hills this(Saturday) morning. 250km down and so far very, very, happy. Its stiff as fk! I have the matching 7900 callipers on order and eventually when I get the spare cash I would like to get the Cannondale crank(With the SRM if I can really push the budget). No race wheels yet but I will be using some Edge 68 tubulars from the shop for an upcoming tour and at some stage I will I build my own, once again when the budget allows.

Uh that's it. Pics!


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Jack:

Your girlfriend, who must be fluent in French, has aptly name your new bike "The Shark." It looks killer and the graphics of the crankset go very well with BBQ. That 3T fork really gives it an agressive look. 

Amazing that Cannondale has introduced its most advanced carbon fiber bike this year, yet all the talk has been about its bread and butter aluminum model. I think my CAAD4 wants a baby sister. 

As always, safe, happy & FAST riding!

CHL


----------



## jack.campbell (Sep 23, 2008)

CHL,

Yes she is mate, its the first thing she said; "It looks like a shark!! Le Requin!". 

I am very happy it rides as aggressive as it looks. I would love to have fronted for the SuperSix that the owner of my shop is riding('10 team edition) but; 

I don't get paid enough, 
Its going to crack before it gets soggy/creaky like carbon.
I am sure I will throw this down the road a few times this crit season(some sketchy courses and some Sketchier sprinters!) and I would rather take my chances in the kick for the line than worry about my bike and hold back.

I think the replacement frame cost is ~$900 which is a lot easier to wear than $3-4k for a super.

Thanks for the comment, 
Jack


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

That's a sweet badass bike bro.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2009)

HOT.... whats she weight?


----------



## campybk (Oct 20, 2002)

I bet Jens V. looks at that saddle to bar drop and thinks "OUCH !".
Great bike!


----------



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

That is one sweet ride . . . 

Pardon my ignorance but is the CAAD9-1 frame in BBQ the same as the CAAD9-4 frame in BBQ? I am looking to get a CAAD9-4 in BBQ but have not seen that many user photos - if the frames are the same (color and graphic wise) than you have just convinced me that BBQ is the way to go.

Again - very nice ride

Cheers


----------



## djh01 (Jul 21, 2009)

Frames are the same. Obviously you will have a different fork and seatpost.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## jack.campbell (Sep 23, 2008)

Cheers all,

Yep its a Caad9-1 not the 4 model. This one has the 7900 Dura ace bits and the FSA crank.

Non standard parts are:
3T Doric Team
3T Ergonova Team 44cm
3T ARX Team -17* 120mm
3T Funda Team
Fizik Arione CX carbon with carbon rails.

Not sure on the weight, will try get a scale on it today if I can find one.

Thanks again, go buy one, these are awesome! 380km over the weekend and so stoked.

Jack

P.s. Saddle to bar drop = Trackie with a rubber spine.


----------



## hobgoblin (Jun 26, 2009)

That is one very nice bike. It has such a great, fast, stable ride. It's going to look dangerously fast with those Edge wheels.


----------



## hschofie (Aug 4, 2007)

sick ride! I am also going to be getting a CAAD 9 in the near future... can you please tell me the length from the center of the bottom bracket to the top of the seat? 

I am 6'1 and have owned a size 58 CAAD5, but would prefer a top tube a touch shorter than 57.5cm. Hence, I am leaning towards getting the size 56 CAAD9, too. I ride with my seat about 79 cm above the bb... yours looks higher, is it?


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

hschofie said:


> sick ride! I am also going to be getting a CAAD 9 in the near future... can you please tell me the length from the center of the bottom bracket to the top of the seat?
> 
> I am 6'1 and have owned a size 58 CAAD5, but would prefer a top tube a touch shorter than 57.5cm. Hence, I am leaning towards getting the size 56 CAAD9, too. I ride with my seat about 79 cm above the bb... yours looks higher, is it?


I don't know if this helps, but I'm 6'2" and ride a 56cm SuperSix and Caad9 with a 130mm stem. It's a pretty aggressive fit, but works for me.


----------



## jack.campbell (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey dudes, I'm 6'0" exact and my seat height is 770mm from the BB centre. The drop from the top centre of the saddle to the top of my bars is 155mm so it might look a bit higher than it actually is and I'm running a 120mm stem.

Similar aggressive fit but it works for me. 

Still no idea on the weight yet.. soon maybe.


----------



## hschofie (Aug 4, 2007)

yowza... 15.5 cm drop is massive! 

Thanks for that info... will definitely help me formulate what size frame I will get!


----------



## danjammin (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice bike, looks like a great ride. I'm thinking about one of these framesets and was wondering about a couple of things:

1. Why did you go with the 3T fork? I've heard nothing but good things about the C'dale fork that they are spec'ing with the 2010 frames, apparently much better (and lighter) the the previous years' forks.

2. What headset are you using, more specifically which top cap? All the C'dales I've seen have some ridiculously tall top caps (30+mm) which completely screw up the headtube length figures.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi danjammin:

Are you refering to the cap that goes directly over the upper bearing of the headset? You would then put spacers (if needed). If that's the part, then have no fear. 

You most likely have seen many pictures of a very tall top cap that is somewhat dome shaped. It's an optional piece. It's more a spacer than a cap. There is a flat top cap underneath.

CHL


----------



## jack.campbell (Sep 23, 2008)

Not on these ones CHL, I know that a few of the Giant's use a seat and a cone shaped reducer/spacer but for the CAAD9, both this year and last(as long as I have been working with Cannondale) the tapered cone IS the seat(The cap that covers the bearings) and if you remove it you will have nothing to mount the stem on but the compression ring. 

I'm a bike mechanic and we had a few spare flat ones kicking about in the shop from the same brand of headset, Cane Creek. I wanted to get lower than the tapered one would allow so I swapped it out.


----------



## jack.campbell (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey man, I sorta answered part of it below in reply to CHL but:

1- a} Thanks! I can't recommend this bike enough, the few minor niggles I have found in the 750km since the Friday before last I got sorted yesterday at the shop and the bike runs like a dream.

1. The 3T fork I already had, I bought last years CAAD9-7 very cheap with the intention of doing it up with the 3T parts and Red groupset, I was still waiting for my Orca SL to sell so I could fund the groupset and wheels when I heard the rumours from the distributor about this years 9-1 with the 7900 and stuff. I already had bought the fork/stem/seatpost/bars by then so I thought I would just hold off and chuck it all on the new bike.. 

The fork they come with is nice, but its not this 3T for by a long shot. I got the bike out of the box and one of the first things I did, before even cabling it up was to pull the 'dale fork out, compare the two, swap the crown race and put the Funda in. The quality of the 3T carbon is a lot nicer as is the finish on the fork. As a factory item the Cannondale one is great but I already had this, so why not.

I also think a straight bladed fork like the Funda is a much better match style wise for the seat stays than the curved, rounded Cannondale item.

It actually works out kinda cool anyway, I'm using all the stuff I stripped from this bike on my 9-7 from last year which has made the winter beater a bit faster.

2. The headset is a Cane Creek, the standard item. I also had another Cane Creek seat/cap at work and I wanted to get lower(and lose that stack!) so I checked the machining on the undersides was the same and fitted it, same width and it sits on the compression ring nicely. I had a look at one of the FSA orbits and it should work also but didn't need to try it out as we had the Cane Creek.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

hi, what is your bike computer the red one?? and can we put that on the stem too??


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

shotojs78 said:


> hi, what is your bike computer the red one?? and can we put that on the stem too??


Looks like a Knog NERD.


----------



## danjammin (Aug 19, 2008)

Jack, thanks for the detailed answers to my questions - it seems the main reason for changing the fork was that you already had the 3T but changing out that conical spacer (top cap thingy) is an absolute necessity.

I had heard that it was just a spacer and there was a proper cap underneath, but I knew that info was from a few years ago. Seems like I'd have to hunt around for a properly sized cap although I don't have the luxury of going through the parts bin of my own bike shop...


----------



## dominicisi (Oct 21, 2009)

How is the stiffness of the crank? You've had it for a while now and I'm wondering what your impressions are? I've heard many reviews that the stock crank is not very stiff at all and have seen testing where it scored close to last. I just put in my order for a CAAD9-1 and I was just trying to figure out if the SLK actually warranted these poor reviews. Thanks.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

dominicisi said:


> How is the stiffness of the crank? You've had it for a while now and I'm wondering what your impressions are? I just put in my order for a CAAD9-1 and I was just trying to figure out if a crank swap is necessary. Thanks.


I don't want to be a jerk (it just comes naturally I guess!), but...surely you're not going to swap the crank before you even ride it, are you? Even if you ride it and immediately decide you want to swap the crank, it's not like you're left without a bike to ride while you wait for the new crank to arrive -- surely the stock crank won't be so bad that you just wouldn't be able to bring yourself to ride the bike while waiting 

Asad


----------



## jack.campbell (Sep 23, 2008)

+2500km on the bike so far and in love with it(See one post ago for a review) Here is seen with some Edge 1.68's the shop I work for loans me for racing.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hot.

Asad


----------



## dominicisi (Oct 21, 2009)

Asad brought a crank test that I had not seen to my attention and after seeing that picture, I have faith that the SLK crank will be a worthy part of any gruppo. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

That looks so sweet.


----------



## jack.campbell (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey guys, Sorry I was meant to have replied with a message as well as that picture.

The crank seems good, I have had to pull everything to do with the crank/bb apart twice now the first time was creaking at around the 1200km mark, everything in the bb assembly was dry and free of grease so I greased everything up and refitted the parts, at the 2200km mark the other day I found the bike had picked up a knock from the cranks again. After a bit of playing around I ended up needing to fit another one of the plastic spacers to the non drive side under the wave washer to set the bearing tension and stop the cranks rocking. All sweet now! Stiffness wise, I'm not sure, it doesn't seem to be slowing me down at all, I'm 88kg and can put a bit of torque through the pedals.

I just wanted to get the cannondale alloy crank because its so sexy in ano black and I like the chainrings.

The bike as you see it in the latest photo was as it was for a cat 1 tour (4 events, three days only), I'm still using the standard brakes but will eventually get some 7900 parts when I'm not broke as hell, after a few sessions with the grease gun and the 10mm the cranks are feeling good, I went back to the cannondale setback seatpost and fitted my regal because the riding position with the carbon arione and inline 3t post was super weird, more like a tt bike, I couldn't get back far enough. Other than the chain having a 9spd kmc link in it which was catching on the cassette as it came through and the ultremo's delaminating the bike has worked really well from the factory. 

Its a bloody sad day though when I have to hang these race wheels back up in the shop I work for


----------



## rangerdavid (Jun 3, 2009)

nuff said above, but I must add that is one BEAUTIFUL C'DALE!!


----------

